# Styrofoam under bed liner. FYI



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Not really sure where this would go, but was out in the back of the pick-up yesterday, and thought I would pass on a tip.
I use 1" dense styrofoam sheet under my bed liner, easier on my knees and gives insulation/protection for the bed.
Also cheap.
Started doing this back when I used the back of the pick-up to sleep in while on overnite bow hunting/duck hunting trips.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

only thing is that i have heard it holds moisture and causes rust sooner 

but definitly easier on the knees 

i like the idea of coating the bed with the roll on version of the spray on bed liner 
then putting down the foam 

but if you have a good topper moisture shouldn't be an issue 

i used to have a carpet scrap in mine once i had the good topper.

but i traded that truck for my current van 
hard to put 3 car seats in the truck standard cab


----------

